# Uwell Crown V2



## Cruzz_33 (1/6/16)

UWELL CROWN V2 

*

*

http://vaping360.com/uwell-crown-v2-interview/#!

Big Shoes to Fill

The Crown Version 2 (Crown v2 for short) has enormous shoes to fill. The original was one of the most successful sub-ohm tanks of 2015 and highly praised by VapingChris Kendell. According to Uwell director of marketing Leo Fan, the Crown v2 is even better than its forerunner. He’s so confident of the new sub-ohm tank’s prowess that he believes anyone would choose the new version over the original in a blind taste-test. Check out my chat with Fan above and keep reading for more details on the Crown v2.

At the heart of the Crown v2 is the new “Bullet Coil” system. The most noticeable feature of the new coils is its cone-shaped connector. The company claims that this helps the Crown v2 have smoother airflow. In conjunction with the new chimney design, Uwell claims that the flavor this sub-ohm tank offers will surpass that of its predecessor.

Uwell Bullet Coils will be available in three resistances at launch. Vapers that want ample plumage will go for the 0.25-ohm coils. The 0.5-ohm coils offer a balanced vape. Lastly, the 0.8-ohm coils offer the best flavor and longest life of the three. Two of the coils use stainless steel wire, while the third is TBA. While the 0.25-ohm coil was my favorite for the original Crown, as a flavor fiend, I’m looking forward to trying out the 0.8-ohm coil on the Crown v2.

The top-fill system of the Crown Version 2 has several improvements. The e-liquid slots are wider, making refilling a bit cleaner. The part of the top cap that touches glass has a safety screw that secures it into place; you’ll never have to worry about removing it when removing the top cap for filling.

Aesthetically, the Crown v2 reminds me more of the Uwell Rafale (finely reviewed byVaping Chris Kendell) than the original Crown. It’s a 24mm tank that flares less than the original. It has a smoother and simpler look than the first Crown.

Lastly, the Crown Version 2 will launch in three colors. Of course black and stainless steel will be available, but it will also come in a dark brown color. It’s currently referred to as the “Coffee” finish, but that could change. The coffee color is quite handsome and I’m looking forward to seeing that version in person.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cruzz_33 (1/6/16)

Wander what the rba section will look like and maybe some ceramic coils for Sir @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Wander what the rba section will look like and maybe some ceramic coils for Sir @Rob Fisher



Naaahhh... @Cruzz_33 I have given up on the Crown tank... it's not bad with standard coils once you have been through 3 tank fulls to get rid of the cotton taste... and the ceramic coils are underwhelming as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (3/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

Looking for coils... Anyone have stock?
The tanks is stunning BTW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

